# White spots on my P.imperator



## Octa (Mar 11, 2011)

I am new to scorpions so I just wanted to know what the white spots on 
his legs could be?
Its a juvenile scorpion which makes me think that its in need of a molt?

Thanks


----------



## Michiel (Mar 11, 2011)

I think it has a terrible disease, probably caused by yourself, because you are new to scorps, and you bought one anyway. I could say that it is scorpion poop, just as we all here told a bazillion people before you, but the terminal illness answer is much more fun!


----------



## scorpionmom (Mar 11, 2011)

Michiel said:


> I think it has a terrible disease, probably caused by yourself, because you are new to scorps, and you bought one anyway. I could say that it is scorpion poop, just as we all here told a bazillion people before you, but the terminal illness answer is much more fun!


Or they could be huge mites that will ravage the tank or mold spores that will grow and grow until you can't see anything.

@octa:

Nah, seriously, if the spots aren't moving or they don't look fuzzy like mold, then the scorpion should be fine. Don't worry about it unless there is a serious problem.


----------



## Kaos (Mar 11, 2011)

Michiel said:


> I think it has a terrible disease, probably caused by yourself, because you are new to scorps, and you bought one anyway. I could say that it is scorpion poop, just as we all here told a bazillion people before you, but the terminal illness answer is much more fun!


Haha, nice one Michiel  And yes it's most likely poop


----------



## John Bokma (Mar 11, 2011)

A photo would be very helpful.

If it looks like the white spots near tail segment I in this photo of C. fulvipes with two 2nd instar juveniles it are probably parasitic mites:


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah need a pic.  Hmm, never seen mites like that before over here John, not the hypopus stage grain mite sps I usually see over here.  Hope I don't see those, guess I've been lucky so far.


----------



## John Bokma (Mar 11, 2011)

Species was WC. Other C. species I found in the same area had same problem. I could brush them off with a small brush, but haven't done so with "mom".


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 12, 2011)

I meant to ask if it was WC, thanks.  I see their long little legs, diff from what I've seen.  I wonder what they are:?  :evil:


----------



## afs rock (Mar 13, 2011)

you must have one lazy scorp because it sounds like poop


----------



## Octa (Mar 13, 2011)

Take a closer look at his left leg

View attachment 89081


This is his temporary enclosure
View attachment 89082


This is his new enclosure that I am working on. Its almost done .
View attachment 89083


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 13, 2011)

Octa said:


> Take a closer look at his left leg
> 
> View attachment 89081
> 
> ...


Glad you're attempting to make a nice enclosure, but with cleaning and all you're going to want to pretty much go as simple as possible, a hide, something to drink from.


----------



## John Bokma (Mar 13, 2011)

Cleaning? I haven't changed the substrate of my emp tank since I put it in back in nearly 3 years ago.

As for the leg thing, you mean the yellow spot on the 3rd leg in the middle of the leg segment (don't know the scientific name for it, sorry)? I don't think it's a mite, since in my experience they end up at the borders between hard and less hard (?).

In Veracruz I've seen C. gracilis with red/orange colored mites. Will check if I can find a photo.


----------



## Octa (Mar 13, 2011)

awesome.
Any tips on how to care for these guys? 
Any preferred routines that you have for them?


----------



## Michiel (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, 

This is a commonly kept scorpion, and you can find a lot of info on care, just brows a bit around, you could perhaps use the search function.
you can also wait untill user H.laoticus comes around, he is very knowledgeable on these scorpions.


----------



## llamastick (Mar 17, 2011)

Can't really tell the "spot" from the flash there... have a macro mode on the camera?


----------



## Kaos (Mar 17, 2011)

Octa said:


> awesome.
> Any tips on how to care for these guys?
> Any preferred routines that you have for them?


Here's my caresheet for _P. imperator._


----------

